# Runny/Watery eyes in puppy



## goldenlyre (Mar 15, 2017)

Hey all, since bringing home Apollo a few weeks ago, I noticed he has teary eyes. At first I thought they would go away (puppy things, you know?) but now it's been almost three weeks and his eyes aren't getting any better. His next vet appointment is on the 18th, and I plan on asking them, but are there any suggestions on how to fix this problem beforehand? I keep wiping them with a baby wipe and then drying the spot so it doesn't leave a permanent mark but otherwise I'm not too sure what else to do. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!



[EDIT] Oh, things I forgot to mention that I have thought of, he was more recently on Purina Pro Plan and then we changed him to Fromm Large Breed Puppy and there wasn't any change. As far as potential allergies? I mean, there isn't any sneezing or itching... no redness that I can see etc.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

So, no redness and it's just goop? What color? White, green? And is it in the corners of his eyes or kind of everywhere?


----------



## goldenlyre (Mar 15, 2017)

kimbale said:


> So, no redness and it's just goop? What color? White, green? And is it in the corners of his eyes or kind of everywhere?


Yeah, absolutely no redness, just clear goop. After some struggle, I managed to get a decent(ish) picture. I should note that it doesn't *seem* to be bothering him? It's just aesthetically a nuisance and I am not sure if I should be worried about an underlying health issue, you know?


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

I'd be more concerned if it was green or white. Clear usually isn't anything to worry about. That said, I'd call your vet just to let them know and see what they recommend until you bring him in for the next check up.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Baby wipes could have chemicals in them. 

I would wipe the eyes with a clean cotton ball and slightly warm Organic Eyebright Herbal Tea since the vet appointment isn't until the 18th. You can get Organic Tea at a local health food store or Whole Foods (NOT GNC).

If his eye/eyes are still runny when you see the vet, I would NOT get any vaccinations until it is cleared up. By runny eyes, the pups body is telling you it is not completely well and shots are only to be given to "well" dogs.

He could have a sensitivity to a chicken item (fat, cartilage, eggs etc), which is in Purina sick: ) 
and also in all of the Fromm's varieties. 
Or possibly a sensitivity to grains. Also check your treat ingredients.


Moms


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Do you find they tear when your pup eats. I have noticed after every meal Max's eyes run - clear. It is from the tear duct get stimulating whem eating fast can cause this.

As a pup Max sometimes would have healthy eye goobers but stopped when we changed Fromm large breed puppy to Fromm grainfree so that could of been it. Topper our chihuahua always had extremely excess Teary eyes that had left stains as he is a light color. I would have to shave around the eye with a mini plastic horse shaver to get rid of the stain and on angel eyes which worked good. Black hair does not stain. He was on wellness food with grains and after we changed food to Fromm grainfree Toppers tearing stopped and no maintaining of his eyes needed. 

Can be normal or not but best to check with your vet


----------



## goldenlyre (Mar 15, 2017)

I have him on grain free, so I'm hoping that it's from the change over and once his body is fully adjusted everything will clear up. I'll definitely give my vet a call to see if there is anything that I can do. I use chemical and scent free baby wipes (I use them for my face to take off my makeup and stuff and I have sensitive skin) but I will definitely try the tea instead and see if maybe that will have a better effect  Thank you everyone!


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

My puppy had that same inside corner of the eye goop when I fed her chicken based kibble. Doesn't have that when she doesn't eat chicken.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Where does the op live? Is there a lot of wind and dust in the air?


----------



## SamsontheGSD (Dec 23, 2016)

Samson did that for a month aftwr coming home. The vet checked it out but there wasn't anything wrong. It went away.


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

My dog had a clogged tear duct as a young puppy that would water like that. Ask your vet if that is a possibility.

My vet had to open it up and since then it has been normal. It was a fairly minor procedure.


----------



## goldenlyre (Mar 15, 2017)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Where does the op live? Is there a lot of wind and dust in the air?


I'm right outside of Roanoke VA, so we are in the valley. There's a lot of wind, high allergens etc. He came from a farm about.... I think an hour and a half out of here so not quite nearby.



farnln said:


> My dog had a clogged tear duct as a young puppy that would water like that. Ask your vet if that is a possibility.
> 
> My vet had to open it up and since then it has been normal. It was a fairly minor procedure.


That's a good thought also, I'll definitely ask. Is this something that would deem a phone call? Or can I wait it out until the 18th?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My pups would get teary eyed when teething.


----------

